# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  معرفی منابع کنکوری نظام قدیم + تحلیل درس ها _ Neo.Healer

## Neo.Healer

به نام خدا 
سلام به کنکورای نظام قدیم تجربی 
همونطور که قول دادم قرار بود در مور منابع کنکور و طبقه بندیشون پست کامل و جامعی بذارم ک انقد زیاد شد ک کلا یه تاپیک مجزا زدم براش 
برای تهیه ی این تاپیک جدا از اطلاعات و تجربیات خودم از بعضی حرفای تاپیک های سابق هم استفاده کردم ک تاپیک هرچه کاملتر و پربارتر بشه
برای منبع دقت کنید ک سلیقه شخصی خیلی مهمه و باید یه کتاب به دلتون بشینه و اگ به دلتون ننشست حتی همه هم گفتن اون منبع خوبه شما بیخیالش بشید
توی بعضی موارد دو منبع واقعا سطح یکسانی دارن پس فقط برید کتاب فروشی دوتلشم ببینید ک یکی رو انتخاب کنید از نظر دلنشین بودن صفحه آرایی و...
این تاپیک صرفا برای معرفی منابع کنکوری اصلی هست و منابع جمع بندی بعدا توی یه تاپیک دیگ معرفی میکنم تا متن نوشته شده ازینی ک هست طولانی تر نشه

ادبیات:
شامل ۵ مبحثه: لغت و املا ، تاریخ ادبیات ، آرایه ادبی ، زبان فارسی ، قرابت معنایی


لغت واملا: ۵ سوال یعنی ۲۰٪
شامل دو بخشه 
بخش اول شامل کل لغت و بخشی از املاس ک عملا حفظیه و فقط باید بخونید و مرورش کنید و ترفند خاصی نداره و خیلیم نیاز به تست زنی نداره برای آموزش 
بخش دوم قسمتی از املاس ک اکثرا شامل لغات هم آوا هستن ک باید توی متن کار کنید و با تست بتونید نوع واژه رو تشخیص بدید

برای تاریخ ادبیات:۳سوال یعنی ۱۲٪
ک دو بخش نویسندگان و درآمد ها هستن 
امسال اگ دقت میکردین از مباحث آخر کتاب هم اومده بود ک نکته ی ساده ای داشت پس باید به اونا هم دقت بشه اما چون راحت بخونید فقط کافیه منبعی ک من در آخر میگم رو مطالعه کنید تا از هر منبع دیگه ای بی نیاز بشین
این مبحث هم مثل لغت بیشتر حفظیه و نیاز به تست زیادی نداره اما شخصا پیشنهاد میکنم برای کل عمومیا تست های ۵ رشته رو از سال ۹۴ به بعد تمرین کنید تا متوجه نکات ریز بشین و بشدت توی تقویت عمومیا موثره

آرایه:۳سوال یعنی ۱۲٪
این قسمت آرایه ها دو قسمت میشن ک بعضی حفظیه یعنی مثلا کنایه و ایهام رو باید لغات و جملات خاص رو بدونید اما برای آرایه هایی مثل تشبیه با کلی تمرین بهش تسلط پیدا میکنید
برای آرایه الان ک تابستونه بهتره کامل بخونیدش و تمرین کنید تا به تسلط برسید چون توی مباحث برنامه راهبردی اکثرا حرفی از آرایه زده نمیشه اما تست میاد بعد در طول سال هفته ای دو روز تمرین کنید

زبان فارسی:۵سوال و ۲۰٪
چند بخش مجزا داره شامل تکواژ واژه ، ویرایش ، نوع جمله ، نقش کلمه ، وابسته ی پیشین پسین ، اسم مشتق مرکب ساده ، نقش های تبعی و...
خیلیا کل زبان فارسی رو حذف میکنن اما این کار ضرر زیادی بهتون میزنه یعنی شما وارد نشده ۲۰٪ از دست دادین 
از نظر من بهتره توی زبان فارسی شمارشی ها رو یعنی یه جمله طولانی بدن و تعداد صفت یا تکواژ یا وابسته بخوان حذف کنید چون هم ریسک جواب دهیش بالاس و هم مدت زیادی صرفش میشه اما حتما این مباحثو بخونید چون ممکنه همین تکواژ رو توی سوال آسونتری بدن مثلا چهارتا جمله کوتاه بدن و بگن تعداد تکواژ کدوم دوتا جمله یکیه 
زبان فارسی اولش یک مقدار حفظی داره برای انواع ویرایش و اسم نقش های تبعی و... اما بعد اون کلا مهارتیه و با حل تست به تسلط میرسید


قرابت:۹سوال و ۳۶٪
در مورد این مبحث باید به مفاهیم بیت های کتاب درسی و مهمتر از اون به معنی احادیث و آیات عربی مسلط باشین اما بعد اون با حل تست زیاد هم بیت های زیادی یاد میگیرین و کارتون آسونتر میشه هم سرعت عملتون میره بالا 
بیشترین بخش ادبیات که تقریبا همش مهارتیه.
اگ قرابتتون ضعیفه یمدت هر روز یا یک روز در میون تعدادی تست کار کنید بعد خودتون شاهد پیشرفتتون خواهید بود

منابع 
برای لغت و املا: لقمه و هفت خوان خیلی سبز خیلی خوبن چون جملات کتاب درسی هم زیر کلمه اومده و به حفظ راحتتر و موندگار شدن توی ذهن برای مدت طولانی کمک زیادی میکنه.....نشرالگو رو خیلی ها تعریف کردن اما بنظر من یک مقدار ناقص بود و هم اینکه جملاتو نیاورده ک خیلی بده
برای تاریخ ادبیات: بهترین منبعی ک من دیدم و کامله لقمه هست ک با وجود شکل های مناسب خوندن این حجم از مطالب حفظی رو قابل تحملتر میکنه ..... همه چیز رو در حد لزوم آورده و همین کافیه واقعا
برای آرایه: هرچند ک لقمه توضیحات جامع و کاملی آورده اما اصل آرایه به تست زنیه پس نشرالگو منبع خیلی خوبیه.....هفت خوان نداشتم و نظری ندارم 
برای زبان فارسی: نشرالگو و هفت خوان هردو منبع خوبین اما لقمه باز با وجود توضیح خوب تست کمی داره و زیاد مناسب نیس مگر اینک در کنارش از یه منبعه دیگ (چه بصورت مبحثی و چه جامع) برای تست زنی استفاده بشه
برای قرابت: نشرالگو منبع خیلیی خوبیه بخصوص ک بصورت درس به درس طبقه بندی نشده و شما نمیدونید توی تست بعد با چه موضوعی قراره برخورد کنید 
منابع جامع:
موضوعی گاج منبع تستی خوبیه اما درسنامه زیادی نداره اگ ادبیاتون خوبه میتونید ازش استفاده کنید
جامع مهروماه به نظر من در حق این کتاب ظلم شده چون واقعا منبع خوبیه برای همه ی مباحث درسنامه های خیلی خوب و تست خوبی داره اما زیاد شناخته شده نیس ..... از گاج موضوعی بهتره 
جامع نشرالگو فقط تسته و حتی همون یذره درسنامه ی گاج رو هم نداره و بنظر من زیاد خوب نیس 
کتابای هامون سبطی مث قرابت هرچند خوبن اما مناسب کنکور نیستن بخاطر حجم زیادشون....مگر اینک قصد شرکت در المپیاد ادبیات داشته باشین 


عربی:
من نمیدونم چرا دید اولیه ی خیلی از کنکوریا به این درس بده یعنی انگار ازش میترسن درحالیک بشدت آسونه و اصلا آوردن درصد بالا توی این درس سخت نیس برعکس ادبیات 
تنها مبحثی ک یکم بد قلقه متن هس ک مونده به شانستون واقعا ک بفهمید معنیشو یا نه......البته تمرین زیاد تسلطتون میبره بالا اما باز یه بخش شانسی وجود داره
عربی سه بخشه :ترجمه ، درک مطلب ، قواعد
الان ک تابستونه بنظرم عربی اول رو کار کنید 
عربی به تدریج توی پایه های بعد آسونتر میشن یعنی اول بدقلق ترین و سوم آسونترینشه 
برای عربی من خودم سال ۹۷ به درصد ۸۵ رسیدم و براش با وجود داشتن پایه ی ضعیف ناصح زاده کار کردم ک میتونی بصورت رایگان از سایت آلا دانلود کنید ..... در ضمن کلا حدود ۴۰ قسمته ک شامل اول و ترجمه و دوم و سوم و متن میشه پس واقعا ارزش دیدن داره 
من جزوه ی اول رو بصورت کامل،مرتب و رنگی در دسترسمه ک هر کس خواست میتونه بهم پ.خ بده (من نگا کردم کامل نوشته شده بود اگ درخواست زیاد باشه بصورت رایگان توی تاپیک مجزا قرارش میدم ک همه استفاده کنن)

شاید واسه ی خیلیا سواله ک بالاخره برای عربی لغت حفظ کنیم یا نه......من بگم؟! آره اما نه اون مدلی ک توی ذهنته 
قرار نیس بشینی دونه دونه لغات کتابو حفظ کنی 
برای ترجمه ک لغت لازم نیس مگر در حد خیلی آسون ک اونو همین الانشم بلدی بخاطر اشتراکات بین زبان فارسی و عربی 
اما برای متن و یکمم تست های قواعد (بخصوص منصوبات مث تشخیص تمییز) لغت لازمه ک برای خوندنش باید لغات آخر کتابدرسی رو بخونید در کنار حل تست زیاد ک کم کم لغات ملکه ی ذهنتون میشن

برای متن هفته ای حداقل دو متن کار کنید تا کم کم به تسلط کافی برسید

منابع:
اولش بگم ک این کتابای پایین اکثرشون درسنامه کامل دارن ک در صورت استفاده از ناصح زاده نیازی به خوندن درسنامه ی این کتابا نیس اما اگر سطح عربی خوبی دارین میتونید فقط به درسنامه ی این کتابا اکتفا کنید
عربی کامل:کتاب خوبه و بصورت درس به درسه.با همین میتونید به درصد بالایی برسید
فوت وفن:سطحش بالاتره و بصورت موضوعیه اما بشدت مدل حفظی داره ک من نمیپسندم
جامع خیلی سبز:بهترین منبع موجوده...بین این کتابا بهترین درسنامه رو داره به زبون خودمونی و در کل اگ نمیخواید فیلم ببینین برای عربی بهتره ازین منبع استفاده کنید
لقمه قواعد:منبع خوبیه بعد خیلی سبز بهترین درسنامه رو داره 
جامع نشرالگو: درسنامه خیلی مختصر بصورت نموداری داره اما تست زیاد.....مناسب کساییک خیلی قوی ان و در کل من نمیپسندمش
برای متن میتونید از کتاب متن گاج استفاده کنید ک بنظر من لازم نیس.از همین منابع بالا بخونیدش کافیه 


دینی:
درس بظاهر آسون اما سخت!!!!
دینی خوندنش بظاهر آسونه اما سبک سوالات چندسال اخیر بصورتیه ک کسب درصد بالا توی این درس سخته
درس فراریه و باید مرور زیادی بکنید ک البته صرفا کافیه هربار دینی میخونید یه گوشه چشمی به درس هایی ک قبلا خوندید داشته باشین
دینی امسال خیلی به متن توجه کرده بود برعکس قبلنا پس هم آیات رو خوب بخونید هم متن رو


منابع 
اول بگم ک هرچی خواستید تهیه کنید کنارش یه لقمه آیات بخرید ک واقعا عالیه و باهاش به درصد بالا میرسید 
گاج توسی: منبعی بسیار مشهور توی این درس ک خیلیا داشتنش و ازش راضین و واقعا منبع خوبیه 
سفیر خرد: منبع خیلی خوب ک قبلا از انتشارات نشرالگو چاپ میشده....واقعا خوبه و مث گاجه اما همونارو بدون حذف بصورت نموداری آورده و ظاهر جذاب تری داره برای کسایی ک با گاج حوصلشون سر میره 
خیلی سبز: من خودم نداشتمش اما اونجور ک دیدم گویا به کاملی دو منبع قبلی نیس و اینم بیشتر بصورت نموداریه


زبان:
اینک من از زبان حرف بزنم و روش بگم مث اینک یه بچه ی ابتدایی مطب بزنه و طبابت کنه اما خب چون تاپیک کامل باشه صرفا منابع رو معرفی میکنم(دیگ در حد بررسی منابع ازین درس سررشته دارم(
البته دیگ اینک توی زبان باید به لغت توجه ویژه داشت و بشدت مرور کرد رو همه میدونیم


منابع
بنظرم لقمه ی لغت اونیک توش جملات کتاب درسی هم زیر لغت اومده (آخه دو مدله یکیش نیومده یکی اومده) بخرید خیلی عالیه
مبتکران: منبع خیلی مشهور و عالی برای اکثریت.....فقط من بعضی درسنامه های گرامرش متوجه نمیشدم و برام گنگ بودن اما لغتش عالیه واقعا
گاج:منبع خوب برای سطح متوسط 
جامع کیاسالار: سطح بالاتری از هردو کتاب قبلی داره و بنظر من درسنامه های گرامرش بهتر بود
برای تمرین بیشتر ریدینگ و کلوز میتونید به همین سادگی گاج رو تهیه کنید و هرروز یا یکی روز در میون کار کنیدش البته میتونید از همون مبتکران و... هم کار کنید و الزاما نیازی به تهیه ی منبع جدا نیست



ریاضی:
کی گفته نمیشه توی یکسال از سطح ضعیف به درصد حدود ۶۰_۷۰ ریاضی رسید؟! مثال بارزش خود من!!!!
ریاضی درسیه ک بیشتر از خوندن درسنامه باید تست زد و حتی گاها با تست زدن باید یاد گرفت مبحثو
روش مطالعه مونده به سطحتون 
برای زرنگ ها درسنامه در حد منابع جمع بندی کافیه و بعد تست زیاد 
اما سطح متوسط و ضعیف به درسنامه کامل نیاز دارن

منابع

خیلی سبز:درسنامه ی خوب و پاسخنامه ی خیلی خوب.با این کتاب درصدای بالا رو میشه بدست اورد یعنی کلا بهترین منبع ریاضیه موجوده
مهرماه:تست های خوبی داره اما از نظر درسنامه خیلی خشک و حفظیه و اصلا با سطح متوسط و ضعیف پیشنهادش نمیکنم 
تخته سیاه: این کتاب آموزش مبتنی بر تست داره و تستاش هم سطح بندی داره به سه صورت ۶۰٪،۸۰٪و۱۰۰٪
از خیلی سبز پایینتر اما از مهروماه بهتره
ای کیو:برای افراد سطح بالا کتاب خوبیه بعضی جاها یکم زیاده روی کرده مث همه ی کتابای دیگ آیکیو .... در کل برای کسی ک داره کنکور تجربی میده زیاد لازم نیس
خط ویژه: اولش گفتم ک قرار نیس الان منابع جمع بندی معرفی کنم و اونو توی یه تاپیک دیگ بعدا معرفی میکنم اما خط ویژه ی ریاضی یه منبع درسنامه کامل و عالیه واقعا اما تست کمی داره و اگ قرار شد از خط ویژه بعنوان درسنامه استفاده کنید هر منبع دیگه رو میتونید بعنوان تست کنارش داشته باشین
گاج توسی:منبع کامل و بسیار حجیم ک هرچند خوبه اما بنظرم خیلی سبز بخاطر حجم کمتر اما باکیفیت تر بهتره ازش


زیست:
رسیدیم به مهمترین درس کنکور تجربی و اگ بلد باشین چطوری بخونیدش جزو آسون ترین درس هاس 
اول کتاب درسی بخونید بعد 
الف) اگ سطح پایینی دارین یا مثلا توی یه فصل خاص کلا می لنگید و اصلا نفهمیدید کتاب چیمیگه....بعنوان درسنامه از خیلی سبز استفاده کنید ک توضیحات خوبی داره و قشنگ یاد میده بعد تست (اگر مشکلتون حل نشد به من پیام بدین در صورتیک بلد باشم بهتون توضیح میدم(
ب) اگ سطح مناسبی دارین و اون فصلو فهمیدید برید سر تست.....درسنامه خوندن توی زیست نه جوریه ک حتما لازم باشه نه اینک کلا بذاریدش کنار مونده به نوع فصلش و سطح شما
تست میزنید ببینید که از کجاها بیشتر تست میاد و سبک سوالای اون فصل چطوره و به کجاها توجه نکردید برگردید به کتاب و این بار با توجه به نوع سبکی ک توی تست ها دیدید دوباره از نو فصل رو مطالعه کنید ...... نکاتی ک نوشتیدو گاها دوره کنید تا یادتون نره
نگید خیلی شدا قرار نیس ک همشو توی یک روز بخونید + زیست سرنوشت ساز ترین درس شماس پس باید هر روز یا دیگ توی بیشتر روزا توی برنامتون باشه

منابع
خیلی سبز:از نظر تست مناسب نیس اما درسنامه های خوبی داره فقط دقت کنید ک پیش۲ درسنامه نداره متاسفانه
نشر الگو:تست های شمارشی زیادی داره اما گاها انقد به یسری نکات چرت گیر میده ک آدم اعصابش خرد میشه البته من نشرالگو نداشتم اما چون کتابخونه میرفتم گاها بقیه میومدن اشکال میپرسیدن از سوالاس ک دیدم واقعا بعضی نکاتش چرتن
آی کیو:ببینید این کتاب مث شمشیر دوبله اس .... برای سطح ضعیف خیلی خواهرانه میگم ک بذاریدش کنار چون واقعا نه تنها براتون مفید نیس ک کلا تخریبتون میکنه.....سطح متوسط توی بعضی فصل ها استفاده کنن و بعضی ها نه ک این بسته به اهمیت فصل ها و شرایط شما داره.....سطح قوی استفاده کنن فقط توجه کنن ک این منبع یجورایی انگار درسنامه رو بصورت تست آورده و اصلا بهش بخصوص به شمارشی ها بعنوان تست سنجشی نگا نکنید(تستای آخر هر بخش آسونن اما اولاش سخت و وقت گیرن) حتی ممکنه از ۱۰ تا ۸تاش غلط بزنید و این نشونه ی ضعف شما نیس و طبیعیه و اینک بخاطر بررسی تست به تست ممکنه خیلی طول بکشه و نباید دلسرد بشید ک اگ دلسرد شدین شما هم بصورت انتخابی کار کنید و بعضی فصل ها رو از یه کتاب دیگ تست بزنید
گاج توسی:منبع تست مناسب برای سطح متوسط و ضعیف ک به خیلیا پیشنهاد کردمش 
آبی قلم چی: برای همه ی سطح ها واقعا عالیه ... هرچند بیشتر کتابای آبی چرتن اما این یدونه خداییش عالیه
سه سطحی:خیلی خوبه اما تست کمی داره و نمیتونه منبع اصلی بشه 
خط ویژه: باز هم این منبع نه تنها جمع بندی ک یه درسنامه ی کامله ک برای گروه ب ک گفتم بلافاصله برن سر تست پیشنهاد میکنم از همون اول سال برای مرور باهاش کار کنن 
سطح متوسط هم از همون اول باهاش کار کنن اما سطح ضعیف اصلا ! و فقط هر وقت بیشتر از نصف کتابو خوندید بعدش میتونید خط ویژه هم بخونید چون درسنامه های این کتاب بشدت ترکیبیه و اگ از اول بخونیدش هیچی متوجه نمیشید 
برای ژنتیک میتونید از تخته سیاه یا مهروماه استفاده کنید بسته به پسند خودتون هردوشون خوبن 
برای ژنتیک جمعیت تخته سیاه خیلی عالیه و من واقعا به کمکش با تسلط کامل رسیدم البته خط ویژه هم به تنهایی کافی و عالیه
برای گیاهی هم خط ویژه بعد کتاب درسی منبع عالیه همون درسنامه خیلی سبز هم عالی و کافیه

ببینید بذارید یچیز خیلی مهم بگم بهتون......سوالای کنکور برای درس زیست خیلی سوالای روتین و متوسطین یعنی به سختی آیکیو یا به پیچیدگی و چرتی قلم چی نیستن البته به آبکی بودن سوالای طول سال سنجش هم نیستن....سطح کاملا متوسطی داره حداقل ۸۰٪ اش پس خوب بخونید و اصلا ناامید نشید
بعضی وقتا این شمایید ک سخت میکنید کنکورو با فشار عصبی و ترس ک باعث میشه نتونید چیزایی ک خوندید رو به یاد بیارید یا بی دقتی های الکی میکنید و سوتی میدید


فیزیک:
فیزیک هم مثل ریاضیه خوندنش اما یکم درسنامه اینجا مهتره بخاطر وجود بخش های مفهومی و حفظی


منابع
گاج: کتاب خوبیه خیلیا هم باهاش به نتیجه رسیدن اما برای من مناسب نبود و بنظرم یکم خشک و گنگه باز این سلیقه ایه
چهار جلدی خ سبز:این کتاب بهترین کتاب موجود از نظر منه و همه سطوح رو دربرمیگیره. درسنامه عالی و تستای عالی
بنظرم اگ تهیه نکردید یا قراره مجدد تهیه کنید حتما خیلی سبز باشه
روش های جالب و ابداعی زیادیم داره ک زیاد حفظی نیست و با یکبار خوندن واس همیشه توی ذهن میمونن
نشرالگو: کتاب خوبیه اما درسنامه اش برای سطح متوسط به بالاس چون از گفتن مطالب اولیه و خیلی ساده ی هر مبحث صرف نظر کرده
مبتکران: خیلیا طرفدارش اما من خوشم نیومد ازش اول اینک تست هارو کمتر کرده و بجاش یهو سطح تست میره بالا و برای سطح ضعیف این اصلا خوب نیس+توی درسنامه هی اومده گفته فلان نکته هم هست اما من خوبم و نمیگم!!!حتی گاها روش های تستی مناسبترن یعنی نباید کامل حذفشون کنیم اما مبتکران اومده لقمه رو دور سرش چرخونده تا یه نکته ی کوچیک ک کلی کمک کننده اس و ساده رو نگه!


شیمی:
درسی ک برای من مسائلش ساده تره چون حفظیات خورده ریزه زیاد داره
مفاهیم و حفظیات شیمی رو باید مثل متن زیست خوند و مسایلش رو مث ریاضی
مشکل اصلی بچه ها توی مسائل ضرب و تقسیمه و ازشون وقت زیاده میگیره اما دونستن برخی تکنیک ها و حل تست زیاد و محاسبه کردن باعث افزایش سرعت میشه
باید واکنش ها کامل حفظ باشین حتی برای بعضی واکنش ها ک خیلی مهمن مث تجزیه ی نیتروگلیسیرین بهتره ضریب یک ماده رو توی ذهن داشته باشین تا سرعتتون بره بالا
برای بعضی مواد خاص مث آب و کربن دی اکسید بهتره جرم مولیشون هم حفظ باشید البته نشینید مث طوطی حفظ کنیدا!!! با حل تست کم کم ملکه ی ذهنتون میشه


منابع:
مبتکران: منبع خوب و مناسب همه 
خیلی سبز: فقط سوم و پیش داره و مناسب همه اس و خیلی فرقی با مبتکران نداره اما شنیدم میگن خیلی سبز یکم بهتره 
نشرالگو: برای دومش واقعا عالییی و خوبه و بهتره برای دوم همینو بگیرید هم درسنامه کامل داره هم تست خوب اما مبتکرانم خوبه اگ دارینش عوض نکنید
آیکیو: کتاب خوب با درسنامه ناقص و مختصر اما با نکات کلیدی خیلی مهم...اگ سحطتون قویه همینو تهیه کنید 
فیل:اگ آیکیو تهیه کردین نیاز به منبع کامل درسنامه دارید ک همین به تنهاییی عالی و کافیه....اگ منبع قبلی تر رو تهیه کردید برای دوره به منبع کوتاهتر نیاز دارید ک باز همینه 
کلا فیل بنظر من خیلییییی عالیهه یعنی من شده بود نرسم کامل بخونم شیمی رو واس قلم چی اما تنها با خوندن فیل راحت ۶۰_۷۰ میزدم
فار:من ندارمش اما گویا مطالب خارج از کتاب داره 
موج آزمون: بشدت عالی و حتما بخرینش برای جمع بندی های بین سال و آخر سال
راستی یچیزی من دیر فهمیدم به شما میگم ک از همین اول بدونید...درسنامه های موج آزمون بشدت کامله عین کتاب درسی و نیازتون به خلاصه نویسی رو عملا از بین میبره البته بعضی قلق های تستی رو ک باید نوشت بنظرم توی همین کتاب بنویسید یا توی کاغذ چسبی بنویسید و بچسبونین بهش ک یجا داشته باشین اما نکات مفاهیم کامله و حتی مسایل رو اشاره کرده بهشون
جامع گاج: درسنامه های خوبی داره تست هاشم بیشتر متوسطن و در کل خوبه


در آخر سلیقه خیلی مهمه.....یه منبع رو اگ پسندیدید و باهاشم نتیجه گرفتید دیگ بیخیال حرفای من و بقیه بشین و همونو بخونید 
از چند منبع شدن واقعا دور باشین ک بدبختتون میکنه

دیگ انقد تایپ کردم چشام داره میسوزه و مچ دستم و انگشتام نابود شد اونم با گوشی!
خب من سعی کردم کامل بنویسم اما بهرحال ممکنه گاهی آدم چیزی رو فراموش کنه یا توضیح نداده باشم ک اگ دیدید لطفا اطلاع بدید تا تصحیح کنم 
اگ سوالی بود حتما بپرسید 
امیدوارم براتون مفید بوده باشه 

من ک اینهمه حرف زدم بذارید یچیزیم بگم منم جای خواهرتون 
هممون به خوبی میدونیم ک مشکل ۹۰٪ کنکوریا منبع نیس مشکل از برنامه ریزی و نخوندنه 
خیلیاتون استادید واقعا توی منابع .......علت این تاپیک من گرفتن یه بهانه از کنکوریا بود ک نگن منابعمون پخش و پلاس....الان دیگ معرفی شد پس برو مرتبشون کن 
ببین مشکل ذهن توعه ک به تنبلی عادت کرده 
درس خوندن سخته اما شرمندگی جلوی خانواده ازون سختتره 
درس خوندن سخته اما اینک پوزخند بقیه ببینی و مجبور شی لالمونی بگیری چون حق با بقیس سختتره 
خداییش یه عده روشن فکر نیاید بگید برای خودت درس میخونی و بقیه غلط کردن....اینجا ایرانه.....مردم میشن پتک روی سرت و نمیشه واقعا بیخیالشون شد .....برای خودت بخون اما به پدر و مادرت هم متاسفانه باید جواب پس بدی
من پشت کنکور موندم پس درکتون میکنم اونم توی خانواده ای ک انتظار خیلی زیادیم ازم بوده پس نگین تو نمیفهمی 
منم گریه کردم ، به خودکشی فکر کردم ، شده هیچی نخونم ، از زندگی سیر بشم ، به زمین و زمان گله کنم اما
ببین اینا هیچکدوم نمیمونه ..... الان شکست خوردی اما قرار نیس سرنوشتت بشه شکست خوردن 
بیخیال حرف بقیه ..... اون بقیه اگ عرضه دارن میرن زندگی خودشونو جمع کنن 
یکی بهت میگ خنگی ، یکی میگی هیچی نمیفهمی ، یکی فحشت میده ، یکی ک حتی دیپلم ک سهله سوادم نداره میاد واست سخنرانی میکنه در مورد کنکور میدونم سخته ، میدونم اون موقعا دلت میخواد داد بزنی خفه شو 
همه همینن ، فک نکن تو تنهایی ، من و هزاران نفر دیگ شرایط تو رو داشتن و دارن پس طاقت بیار 
کم کم شروع به مطالعه کن ، با خودت با عادتای زندگیت نجنگ ، با خوابیدن نجنگ خواب دشمنت نیس فقط باید مدیریت بشه 
با جنگیدن شرایطت بهتر نمیشه موقع درس خوندن باید بجنگی اما توی برخورد با خانواده زرنگ باش سیاست به خرج بده میدونم سخته اما میگذره 
هیچوقت زیاد در مورد کنکور با خانواده درددل نکن ک بعدا همون حرفارو میزنن توی سرت....با دوستت حرف بزن 
اگ کسی رو نداری من همیشه انجمن هستم نه بعنوان لطف ک بعنوان وظیفه ام بخاطر راهنما بودن و بعنوان دوست میتونی روم حساب کنی 
برای خودم این فضای مجازی از همه جا بهتر بوده چون اینجا خودمم خود واقعیم...تو هم خودت باش لازم نیس ادا دربیاری 
کسیم کسی رو نمیشناسه ک نیاز به آبروداری و ازین حرفا باشه ..... ما اینجا باید بهم کمک کنیم چون کنکوریا کسی رو بغیر همدیگ ندارن ک بتونه درکشون کنه 
ببخشید خیلی حرف زدم سرتونو درد آوردم

انشاءالله ک موفق باشین
در پناه حق

----------


## Neo.Healer

برای پرسیدن هر سوال از منابع یا مشاوره و برنامه ریزی میتونید هم از پ.خ انجمن استفاده کنین یا به امضام مراجعه کنید

----------


## reyhanesarjaz

ابجی جزوه عربی رو میشه بزاری لطفا/.؟

----------


## meysam98

پشنهادای خوبی بود ولی بنظرم چند تا نُکته رو بگم  بد نیست/

برای عربی مبتکران (ایادفیلی)کتاب خیلی خوبیه و اشاره نکردین ... درسنامه ی خیلی خوبی داره و چند تا تمرین تشریحی بعد هر درسنامه  داره که رات میندازه و میتونی بفهمی که درسنامه چی گفته...من خودم آدمی بودم که اصلا با عربی ارتباط نمی گرفتم ولی این کتاب کارمو آسون کرد.
در رابطه با میکروی زیست (یا همون به قول شما گاج توسی  :Yahoo (76): ) موافقم البته درسته سطح تستاش خیلی بالا نیست ولی تو همون لحظات اول باهاش ارتباط میگیری و مناسب افراد قوی هم هست چون پاسخنامه خیلی خوبی داره

فیزیک فرید شهریاری رو خیلی مغرضانه باهاش برخورد کردین  :Yahoo (76):  خیلی کتاب خوبیه :Yahoo (105): 


در کُل تایپک خوبی میشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ابجی جزوه عربی رو میشه بزاری لطفا/.؟


سلام باید اول مرتبش کنم بعد میذارم اگ تقاضا زیاد باشه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> پشنهادای خوبی بود ولی بنظرم چند تا نُکته رو بگم  بد نیست/
> 
> برای عربی مبتکران (ایادفیلی)کتاب خیلی خوبیه و اشاره نکردین ... درسنامه ی خیلی خوبی داره و چند تا تمرین تشریحی بعد هر درسنامه  داره که رات میندازه و میتونی بفهمی که درسنامه چی گفته...من خودم آدمی بودم که اصلا با عربی ارتباط نمی گرفتم ولی این کتاب کارمو آسون کرد.
> در رابطه با میکروی زیست (یا همون به قول شما گاج توسی ) موافقم البته درسته سطح تستاش خیلی بالا نیست ولی تو همون لحظات اول باهاش ارتباط میگیری و مناسب افراد قوی هم هست چون پاسخنامه خیلی خوبی داره
> 
> فیزیک فرید شهریاری رو خیلی مغرضانه باهاش برخورد کردین  خیلی کتاب خوبیه
> 
> 
> در کُل تایپک خوبی میشه


ممنون ازتون
عربی مبتکران نشنیده بودم و اصلا نمیدونستم هست :Yahoo (117): 
در مورد فیزیک مبتکران انجمن خیلیییی ازش تعریف شده شاید همین سطح توقع منو برده بالا و باعث شد بیشتر ازش انتقاد کنم تا تعریف

----------


## melodii

عزیزم خیلی زحمت کشیدی 
سپاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up

----------


## Ali_Alfred

سلام خسته نباشید خیلی کامل و جامع بود
دستتون دردنکنه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام خسته نباشید خیلی کامل و جامع بود
> دستتون دردنکنه


سلام 
ممنون 
خواهش میکنم 
انشاءالله ک موفق باشین

----------


## Mr.Hin

ممنون از معرفی منابع خیلی عالی بود.

یه سوال، من با *زیست خیلی سبز* خیلی ارتباط خوبی برقرار کردم، اینکه تست هاش اول خط به خط هست و بعد مفهومی داده و بعد رفته سراغ ترکیبی ها برام بهتره اما *نشر الگو* یهو تست هاش ترکیبی هست و من که اول بسم الله دارم فصل یک زیست رو می خونم هیچی نمی فهمم.

به نظرتون زیست خیلی سبز اینقدری خوب هست بتونه *منبع اولم* بشه و بعدها اگه نیاز شد به تست های بیشتر از نشر الگو استفاده کنم؟ یا کلا منبع مناسبی برای کنکور نیست؟

----------


## alikeshavarz466

> سلام باید اول مرتبش کنم بعد میذارم اگ تقاضا زیاد باشه


سلام، یه پیام خصوصی برات فرستادم بازش کن. ممنونم بابت تاپیک مفیدت ان شاءالله همیشه موفق باشی.

----------


## Neo.Healer

> ممنون از معرفی منابع خیلی عالی بود.
> 
> یه سوال، من با *زیست خیلی سبز* خیلی ارتباط خوبی برقرار کردم، اینکه تست هاش اول خط به خط هست و بعد مفهومی داده و بعد رفته سراغ ترکیبی ها برام بهتره اما *نشر الگو* یهو تست هاش ترکیبی هست و من که اول بسم الله دارم فصل یک زیست رو می خونم هیچی نمی فهمم.
> 
> به نظرتون زیست خیلی سبز اینقدری خوب هست بتونه *منبع اولم* بشه و بعدها اگه نیاز شد به تست های بیشتر از نشر الگو استفاده کنم؟ یا کلا منبع مناسبی برای کنکور نیست؟


منبع خوبیه خیلی سبز....نیازی به نشرالگو نیس اما بهتره سوالات آزمونارم بررسی کامل کنید
اما برای بعضی فصل ها بهتره بعد از اتمام خیلی سبز اگ وقت شد نشرالگو کار کنید ک شامل این فصل هاس:
دوم فصل ۴و۶ 
سوم فصل ۲و۴و۹و۱۱
پیش فصل ۸

----------


## sis.b

چه تاپیک خوبی منو بلایکین گمش نکنم پلیز
استارتر شما چی قبول شدی عایا؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> چه تاپیک خوبی منو بلایکین گمش نکنم پلیز
> استارتر شما چی قبول شدی عایا؟


پزشکی سنندج

----------


## meghdad

سلام ممنون خانم دکتر بابت وقتی ک گذاشتین توی این مدت باقی مونده چه مباحثیو پیشنهاد میدید کارکنیم بیایم جلو و اینکه حتما باید برناممون هفتگی باشه(مثلا هر یه هفته یا دوهفته یه بار) که یه مباحثی بزارم تو برنامه امم کارکنم کدومشو پیشنهاد میدید

----------


## Juliette

با سلام 
من فقط خراب اون گاج توسی شدم
در خصوص دی وی دی های موسسات هم اگر استفاده کردید علی الخصوص در دروسی مثل عربی و زیست یا شاید ادبیات توضیحاتی بفرمایید بنده ممنون میشم.
سپاس

----------


## Nahal1993

عجب حوصله ای که این همه تایپ کردید !! دمتون گرم . من از تیکه آخر صحبتتون خیلی خوشم اومد. در کل ممنونم بابت وقتی که گذاشتید و کمک به کنکوریهایی هست که همه خودمون از اوضاع روحیمون بیشتر خبر داریم که چقدر داعونیم.

----------


## wonshower

ممنون✌

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام ممنون خانم دکتر بابت وقتی ک گذاشتین توی این مدت باقی مونده چه مباحثیو پیشنهاد میدید کارکنیم بیایم جلو و اینکه حتما باید برناممون هفتگی باشه(مثلا هر یه هفته یا دوهفته یه بار) که یه مباحثی بزارم تو برنامه امم کارکنم کدومشو پیشنهاد میدید


جواب دادم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> با سلام 
> من فقط خراب اون گاج توسی شدم
> در خصوص دی وی دی های موسسات هم اگر استفاده کردید علی الخصوص در دروسی مثل عربی و زیست یا شاید ادبیات توضیحاتی بفرمایید بنده ممنون میشم.
> سپاس


سلام
چرا؟! چند نفر اینو گفتن خب اینا ما به میکرو میگیم گاج توسی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (20): 
دی وی دز من فقط از سایت آلا استفاده کردم 
عربی ناصح زاده ک عالیه 
برای ریاضی فقط یه مبحث فرمول های مثلثلتی از امینی راد نگا کردم خوب بود 
همبنا دیگ

در کل زیاد دی وی دی برای خوندن کامل پیشنهاد نمیکنم فقط بعضی قسمتا ک مشکل داریک ببینید وگرنه وقت تلف کردنه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> عجب حوصله ای که این همه تایپ کردید !! دمتون گرم . من از تیکه آخر صحبتتون خیلی خوشم اومد. در کل ممنونم بابت وقتی که گذاشتید و کمک به کنکوریهایی هست که همه خودمون از اوضاع روحیمون بیشتر خبر داریم که چقدر داعونیم.


ممنون
انشاءالله ک همگیتون موفق باشین :Yahoo (11):

----------


## ehsan7777777

*سلام 

ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین ... 

-راستی یادمه شما پزشکی بین الملل سال 97 قبول شده بودین و قرار بود که واسه 98 هم دوباره شانستون رو امتحان کنین ... درسته ؟
-خب امسال کنکور دادین ... ؟ اگه دادین به نظرتون امسال احتمالا پزشکی دولتی رو می یارین یا نه ؟
-راستی با این اوضاع تراز گیری مشترکی که امسال پیش اومده ، به بچه های نظام قدیم که باید پشت کنکور بمونن ، پیشنهاد می کنین که با همین نظام قدیم ادامه بدن یا اینکه سوییچ کنن به سمت نظام جدید ؟*

----------


## wonshower

ممنون

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *سلام 
> 
> ممنون از وقتی که گذاشتین ... 
> 
> -راستی یادمه شما پزشکی بین الملل سال 97 قبول شده بودین و قرار بود که واسه 98 هم دوباره شانستون رو امتحان کنین ... درسته ؟
> -خب امسال کنکور دادین ... ؟ اگه دادین به نظرتون امسال احتمالا پزشکی دولتی رو می یارین یا نه ؟
> -راستی با این اوضاع تراز گیری مشترکی که امسال پیش اومده ، به بچه های نظام قدیم که باید پشت کنکور بمونن ، پیشنهاد می کنین که با همین نظام قدیم ادامه بدن یا اینکه سوییچ کنن به سمت نظام جدید ؟*


سلام 
بین المملل پردیسه...من مازاد قبول شدم 
بله درسته....با وضع موجود نمیدونم واقعا چی بشه 
نظام قدیم اگر در سطح متوسط و به بالا بشن نظام خودشون امتحان بدن اما اگر صفر باشن و هیچی نخوندن و توانایی تهیه منابع جدید دارن نظام جدید باشن بهتره 
البته هنوز حق تعیین نظام تصویب نشده

----------


## Neo.Healer

دوستان ازین پیج میتونید کلیپ های انگیزشی و نکات مهم کنکوری رو دنبال کنید 
be_myth_99


اگر اینستا هم ندارید من پیج رو عمومی کردم ک از مرورگر هم بدون داشتن اکانت بتونید دنبالش کنید

----------


## ehsan7777777

> سلام 
> بین المملل پردیسه...من مازاد قبول شدم 
> بله درسته....با وضع موجود نمیدونم واقعا چی بشه 
> نظام قدیم اگر در سطح متوسط و به بالا بشن نظام خودشون امتحان بدن اما اگر صفر باشن و هیچی نخوندن و توانایی تهیه منابع جدید دارن نظام جدید باشن بهتره 
> البته هنوز حق تعیین نظام تصویب نشده


*ایشالا که موفق باشین .... 
راستی الآن پزشکی مازاد سنندج هزینه ی هر ترمش چند در میاد ... ؟
بازمممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین و این تاپیک رو زدین .
*

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *ایشالا که موفق باشین .... 
> راستی الآن پزشکی مازاد سنندج هزینه ی هر ترمش چند در میاد ... ؟
> بازمممنون بابت وقتی که گذاشتین و این تاپیک رو زدین .
> *


ممنون
خواهش میکنم وظیفس 
متغیره اما کلا ۷سال حدود ۱۵۰ _۱۷۰ میل میشه

----------


## Rafolin403

> ممنون از معرفی منابع خیلی عالی بود.
> 
> یه سوال، من با *زیست خیلی سبز* خیلی ارتباط خوبی برقرار کردم، اینکه تست هاش اول خط به خط هست و بعد مفهومی داده و بعد رفته سراغ ترکیبی ها برام بهتره اما *نشر الگو* یهو تست هاش ترکیبی هست و من که اول بسم الله دارم فصل یک زیست رو می خونم هیچی نمی فهمم.
> 
> به نظرتون زیست خیلی سبز اینقدری خوب هست بتونه *منبع اولم* بشه و بعدها اگه نیاز شد به تست های بیشتر از نشر الگو استفاده کنم؟ یا کلا منبع مناسبی برای کنکور نیست؟



اولا که از استارتر بابت تاپیک خوبش تشکر میکنم
دوما منم اولش که شروع کردم نشرالگو برام گنگ بود تقریبا تا درس ۳ با خیلی سبز کار کردم که کم کم دستم اومد چجوری باید زیست رو بخونم بعدش واسه گوارش دیگه خودم رفتم کتاب درسی رو درست و حسابی خوندم و بعدش مراجعه کردم به نشرالگو... 
همه ی تستای نشرالگو ترکیبی نیست باید کنارشون یادداشت کنی مثلا تستای ترکیبی رو کنارش مینوشتم ترکیبی با ۶،۷!

از طرفی پاسخنامه ی نشرالگو از درسنامه ش کاملتره و دائما نیاز به هایلایت داره من واسه مرور هم تستای نشان دار رو میزدم و هم میرفتم هایلایتارو میرفتم چک میکردم کدوم سواله تستشو میزدم بعدشم میرفتم سراغ پایخنامه که ببینم نکته شو هنوز یادمه یا نه!

ترکیبی خوندن یه مزیتی داره اونم اینه که ناخوادگاه این مطالب حفظت میشن حتی قبل از خوندن اون فصل
مثلا من قبل از خوندن درس ایمنی میدونستم باب اسفنجی و پاتریک(اسفنجها و ستاره ی دریایی) پیوند بافت بیگانه رو پس میزنن!!! ناخوداگاه حفظم شده بود!! چون چندجا نشرالگو تو کتاب دومش بهش اشاره میکنه

از طرفی اگه بخوای خیلی سبز رو ادامه بدی به نظر من خوبه ولی بهتره سوم و چهارم رو نشر الگو کار کنی چون خیلی سبز توی دومش عالی بود ولی سوم و چهارمش سطح ضعیفی داشت یکم گیر الکی میده و حاشیه میره تو درسنامه هاش...!

----------


## reza fff

منم عربییو با اقای ناصح زاده خوب کردم..خدا حفظشون کنه

----------


## Juliette

> سلام
> چرا؟! چند نفر اینو گفتن خب اینا ما به میکرو میگیم گاج توسی
> دی وی دز من فقط از سایت آلا استفاده کردم 
> عربی ناصح زاده ک عالیه 
> برای ریاضی فقط یه مبحث فرمول های مثلثلتی از امینی راد نگا کردم خوب بود 
> همبنا دیگ
> 
> در کل زیاد دی وی دی برای خوندن کامل پیشنهاد نمیکنم فقط بعضی قسمتا ک مشکل داریک ببینید وگرنه وقت تلف کردنه


مسئله نشستن و فکر کردن در خصوص رنگ کتاب هست.من شاید اگر این رنگ رو ببینم 
اولا خاکستری و نقره ایی بگم و اصلا به ذهنم نرسه که این رنگ واقعا طوسیه
به هر حال 
از دوجهت تشکر میکنم.
با سپاس

----------


## Neo.Healer

Up

----------


## M.t 70

سلام ارمیا جان همیشه بچه هارو کمک میکنی دمت گرم
فقط یه سوال البته شاید مربوط نباشه  این درسته که نظام جدیدا فقط تو پایه یازدهم زمین شناسی دارند
ودر پایه دوازدهم زمین ندارتد وفقط یه زمین دارند
ممنون میشم کسی اگه اطلاع داره بگه

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام ارمیا جان همیشه بچه هارو کمک میکنی دمت گرم
> فقط یه سوال البته شاید مربوط نباشه  این درسته که نظام جدیدا فقط تو پایه یازدهم زمین شناسی دارند
> ودر پایه دوازدهم زمین ندارتد وفقط یه زمین دارند
> ممنون میشم کسی اگه اطلاع داره بگه


سلام....وظیفس 
گویا درسته چون:

----------


## ArweNN

*یعنی ادبیات نشر الگو رو به موضوعی ترجیح می دین؟*

----------


## hamed70t

از بچه ها کسی هست کتاب درسی نظام قدیم داشته باشه به من بده ؟

----------


## aminr2

> از بچه ها کسی هست کتاب درسی نظام قدیم داشته باشه به من بده ؟


چه شهری هستی؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> *یعنی ادبیات نشر الگو رو به موضوعی ترجیح می دین؟*


نه اصلا توی توضیح هم کامل گفتم ک

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.t 70


سلام ارمیا جان همیشه بچه هارو کمک میکنی دمت گرم
فقط یه سوال البته شاید مربوط نباشه  این درسته که نظام جدیدا فقط تو پایه یازدهم زمین شناسی دارند
ودر پایه دوازدهم زمین ندارتد وفقط یه زمین دارند
ممنون میشم کسی اگه اطلاع داره بگه


اره بابا من زمینو با لقمه مهروماه خوندم کنکور امسال 22 درصد زدمش فقط هم پنج دیقه زمان گذاشتم فقط هم دوماه اخر درحد شاید 7یا 8 ساعت خوندم خیلی خوبه تستم داره_

----------


## Gizish

سلام .ببخشید من ارشد عمران هستم.تا حالا فکر میکردم برای پزشکی نیازی به زمین نیست.یعنی اون رو هم باید بخونم؟

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام .ببخشید من ارشد عمران هستم.تا حالا فکر میکردم برای پزشکی نیازی به زمین نیست.یعنی اون رو هم باید بخونم؟


نه برای دارو تاثیر داره
برای پزشکی و دندان و پیراها هیچ تاثیری نداره

----------


## hamed70t

> چه شهری هستی؟


اردبیل

----------


## Juliette

> از بچه ها کسی هست کتاب درسی نظام قدیم داشته باشه به من بده ؟


با سلام
از سایت مای گاج و دیوار استفاده کنید.
اگر کمر همت بستید برای پزشکی لفتش ندید سریع شروع کنید.چون معمولا بچه های مهندسی  چندسالی محاسباتی کارکردن حافظه حفظیشون ضعیفه.تا عادت کنه زمانبره.باید سنگین بزنی برادر.
باسپاس

----------


## roxsana

> _
> اره بابا من زمینو با لقمه مهروماه خوندم کنکور امسال 22 درصد زدمش فقط هم پنج دیقه زمان گذاشتم فقط هم دوماه اخر درحد شاید 7یا 8 ساعت خوندم خیلی خوبه تستم داره_


همه فصل ها رو کامل خوندین ؟

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط roxsana


همه فصل ها رو کامل خوندین ؟


چهار پنجتا درسو روزنامه ای خوندم ولی فقط سه تاشو درست حسابی خوندم تقریبا اسونن ترینارو نسبت به فهم خودم از اون پنجتا رو مرور کردم ولی اصلا وقتی نذاشتم واسش شاید کل سال رو همدیگه 10 ساعت اونم دوماه اخر خوندم که نمیکشیدم چیزه دیگه بخونم سر جلسه هم فقط پنج دیقه وقت گذاشتم_

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## Saturn8

UP.

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## Mina_medicine

سلام
خواستم از استارتر تشکر کنم که انقد مهربون و دلسوزانه نوشته
مخصوصا قسمت اخرش که واقعا حرف دل خودمه
من قبلا هم بهتون پیام خصوصی داده بودم ولی اون موقع هنوز این تاپیکو ندیده بودم
خیلی خوبی :Yahoo (8): 
 @Neo.Healer

----------


## Mina_medicine

> UP


از شما هم تشکر میکنم
واقعا همیشه مطالب مفید میذارید و همیشه تاپیکای خیلی خوب آپ میکنید
یهو میام انجمن میبینم 10 تا تاپیکو اپ کردین همه ام مفید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Neo.Healer

> سلام
> خواستم از استارتر تشکر کنم که انقد مهربون و دلسوزانه نوشته
> مخصوصا قسمت اخرش که واقعا حرف دل خودمه
> من قبلا هم بهتون پیام خصوصی داده بودم ولی اون موقع هنوز این تاپیکو ندیده بودم
> خیلی خوبی
>  @Neo.Healer


سلام
خیلی ممنون گلم :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Saturn8

> به نام خدا 
> سلام به کنکورای نظام قدیم تجربی 
> همونطور که قول دادم قرار بود در مور منابع کنکور و طبقه بندیشون پست کامل و جامعی بذارم ک انقد زیاد شد ک کلا یه تاپیک مجزا زدم براش 
> برای تهیه ی این تاپیک جدا از اطلاعات و تجربیات خودم از بعضی حرفای تاپیک های سابق هم استفاده کردم ک تاپیک هرچه کاملتر و پربارتر بشه
> برای منبع دقت کنید ک سلیقه شخصی خیلی مهمه و باید یه کتاب به دلتون بشینه و اگ به دلتون ننشست حتی همه هم گفتن اون منبع خوبه شما بیخیالش بشید
> توی بعضی موارد دو منبع واقعا سطح یکسانی دارن پس فقط برید کتاب فروشی دوتلشم ببینید ک یکی رو انتخاب کنید از نظر دلنشین بودن صفحه آرایی و...
> این تاپیک صرفا برای معرفی منابع کنکوری اصلی هست و منابع جمع بندی بعدا توی یه تاپیک دیگ معرفی میکنم تا متن نوشته شده ازینی ک هست طولانی تر نشه
> 
> ادبیات:
> ...


up

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_مگه نظام قدیم هنوز هست ؟_

----------


## Saturn8

> _مگه نظام قدیم هنوز هست ؟_


نه فکر نکنم ولی بعضی قسمتاش به در نظام جدید هم می خوره

----------

